

Ask HN: How can you recursively grep a website? - wolfparade

I want to use a regular expression on a whole domain.  What is the easiest way to do that?
======
kevinburke
Google's site: operator... or write a crawler to parse all within-site text
links, download the site source into files on your machine and then grep.

------
saiko-chriskun
yep either just use google, or download the site as mentioned and use:

grep myTerm path/to/mysite/ __

~~~
saiko-chriskun
hm looks like ycombi parsed out my asterisks. at the end of the path should've
been two.

